# 1/700 USS Gato submarine



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is another of those great little HobbyBoss sub kits. This is the USS Gato in her 1941 appearance.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

LOT of detail there! Very good! Have you built the 1/72nd Gato yet?


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

No, haven't tackled the big one yet...


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice!
I have a few unbuilt as well.
And I have been thinking about the 1/72 scale version.
That, and the U-boat.
They have a ton of nice accessories for those now.

George


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Time to upgrade to the 1/72 version.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


----------



## trainman786 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice detail work! I've started the 1/72 (worked on it off and on for about a year) but have only gotten the hull and deck assembled.

Jim


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Looks great! Time to upgrade to the 1/72 version.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


Yeah, time to upgrade to a bigger house if I build too many models of that size...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

paulhelfrich said:


> Yeah, time to upgrade to a bigger house if I build too many models of that size...


 
Had the same problem years ago when I was building 1/48 and 1/32 scale military aircraft.  rr


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Here s their sub line:


http://www.hobbyboss.com/s700.htm


----------

